
Kids these days: Why the youth of today seem lacking - bookofjoe
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/10/eaav5916
======
fargle
(rant ( So that explains it!!! I must have memory bias.

So when I remember that I've had a job (or several) continuously since I was
in 6th grade (paperboy, oil-change,food delivery,etc.) and then I notice that
the 22-25 year old college new hires, that have NEVER worked a day in their
life before, seem lacking in the "umm... it's a JOB" department, it's probably
just my _memory_ bias.

I was probably sitting in the basement gaming, not actually working my way
through school at 3 different jobs like my memory bias says.

And it totally makes sense now! Because I'm really good a troubleshooting and
working out solutions to problems, that's why I notice it so much that if "Dr.
Google" or "Mr. StackOverflow" don't have an answer, or if that answer is
ludicrously wrong, that the youths seem so lost at what to do next. Just
cognitive bias. I probably got really good at what I do by staring blankly at
the screen when I was stuck, claiming success anyway, hoping no one would
notice, and organizing a taco run. Maybe some memory bias too, because I
remember having to solve problems myself and not being able to afford tacos
runs.

And I thought I was good at looking at things and making sound judgements.
Good judgement is part of being a good engineer, after all. So again that must
be why I'm so extra unconvinced by shallow (and/or excessively elaborate)
arguments that the current generation as a whole isn't lacking in certain
obvious ways. Of _course_ every generation in history has always said that and
only _some_ of them were right.

Not all people of a generation are the same or have the same qualities. My
generation, the ones before, or after. Perhaps the youths of today, as a
group, are better at different things. Like things that don't involve work or
survival... For example, posturing as if they are suffering, while avoiding
it, mostly. Deflecting. Blaming.

Not all individuals of any generation fit a generalization. So if you are a
good one, or a great one, of any generation, don't be insulted by my opinions.
Be insulted by those that do fit the generalizations that let us all down. ))

~~~
jdgoesmarching
You found a way to completely miss the point, be offended, and do the very
same deflecting and blaming that you accuse younger people of.

Just because you’re closed minded and ignorant of the next generation’s
challenges doesn’t mean they don’t exist. This is nothing more than wanting to
feel special for something as stupid as your age. Congrats, you’re the subject
of this research.

~~~
fargle
Oh, I'm not offended. Whether it was my generation or my upbringing, I'm not
sure I know what that even means.

I do understand the challenges and they largely do not exist. Ask someone who
grew up in WWI, WWII, or even the cold war. They got all of the same, with an
extra side of famine, war, totalitarianism, nuclear annihilation and more. You
have expensive housing and degrees that are a bad value proposition. And
weather.

Who is a study of whom? :)

------
yummypaint
I think a person's trajectory can introduce some biases. In antiquity, culture
and economics changed more slowly. The same people did the same jobs, often by
heredity. Now things move so fast it's entirely reasonable for kids to assume
they may have a career path that doesn't yet exist. The pioneers of the
previous generation who built up now well-established industries with their
skilled colleagues are no longer on the edge. Their pool of applicants has
changed because they have become the safe bet. The highly skilled youth are
off elsewhere carving out their own niches.

